
Defensible App Updated to include overlay for PGE projected outages - xfour
https://defensibleapp.com/
======
xfour
Modern MapboxGL based map of general wildfire risk updated with PGE’s
“Historic” power outage planned for later today.

Easier to view than the various other sources, especially on mobile.

------
wglb
This is a good link.

You are likely to get more attention if you mark this s "Show HN".

